# Accuair Elevel / Ilevel Remote Problem



## jonno411 (Apr 28, 2018)

Hopefully someone on here has seen this before and can let me know where the issue is coming from.

Both my e-level and i-level controllers have power and are showing ride height but they are inoperable, I click on either of them and nothing happens..

Everything else is working as it should I just have no control over its levels. It started not responding intermittently to the point now where I've got nothing.

Its been installed for the last 6 months with no issue. I did have a battery change about 2 months ago but its worked as it should up to now.

I feel as though it could be the ECU as both remotes have the same issue but I just don't know enough about it to be 100%, its just odd that everything else is fine.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## OVRWRKD (Jul 1, 2010)

If you have the touchpad, remove the iLevel module and connect the cable for the touchpad directly to the ecu. If that allows the touchpad to function the iLevel either needs a reset or their’s an issue with firmware. This happened to me a while back and I had to open my module and reset it. If still nothing their may be an issue with the ecu.


----------



## jonno411 (Apr 28, 2018)

Thanks for the info,

The way the iLevel is wired up you've got to take the whole tub off to get to one of the plugs...

I can get to plug that goes into the ECU though so I'll try do the iLevel reset first to see if that fixes it.

Cheers


----------



## jonno411 (Apr 28, 2018)

*Problem Solved*

We pulled the tub off and and systematically swapped / tested the ECU, touchpad and USB cable.

The USB cable was the issue, it had been kinked and at the touchpad like an iPhone cable meaning the touchpad had power but couldn't control anything.

Bit of a mission pulling the whole tub off but I'm glad it was just the USB cable !


----------

